# Verständnis Liferay6.2 + JSP/JSF + EJB + CDI auf JBOSS7.1



## JeromeC (14. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade etwas Verständnisschwierigkeiten mit diesen Technologien, da ich noch nie großartig mit ihnen gearbeitet habe.

Ich nutze die Liferay-IDE für Eclipse Juno. Darin habe ich ein Liferay-Plugin-Projekt erstellt und ein EJB-Projekt. Das Liferay-Plugin-Projekt enthält das Portlet mit xml-Dateien und einer "view.jsp". Ich möchte, damit ich erstmal in die Materie hineinkomme, eine einfache Ausgabe auf der jsp vornehmen.
view.jsp im Portlet-Projekt:
[XML]<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/portlet_2_0" prefix="portlet" %>
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">

<portlet:defineObjects />

<h:head>
        <title>JEE6 - Session Beans - Tutorial - Example</title>
    </h:head>
    <h:body>
        <h:form>
            <h1>Stateless Session Bean</h1>
            <hutputText value="Value: ${itemService.numberOfItems()}"/>
        </h:form>
    </h:body>

</html>[/XML]

Communication.java im EJB-Projekt:

```
import javax.ejb.LocalBean;
import javax.ejb.Stateless;

/**
 * Session Bean implementation class Communication
 */
@Stateless
@LocalBean
public class Communication {

    /**
     * Default constructor. 
     */
    public Communication() {
        // TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
    }
    
    public String numberOfItems() {
    	return "42";
    }

}
```

Das EJB-Projekt ist unter Java-Build-Path > Projects des Portlet-Projekts eingetragen.
Beim deployen kein Fehler, die Visualisierung findet im Liferay statt, aber leider wird mir die "42" nicht ausgegeben sonder nur die h1-Überschrift. 

Könnte bitte jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen? Wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden.
CDI kommt noch gar nicht vor, soll aber auch mit rein ...


----------

